# Where is everyone headed on MN opener date.



## shae1986

Well new topic here, now i know your guy's season never closes but over here it does but if yours did where would you go on the 12th of May, either MN or ND it doesn't matter. I know some will not want to give away lake names so a general region will work.

Im headed to Pelican Lake by Detroit Lakes. If i cant find the walleyes there I will probably go to either Ottertail or Big Pine to chase some eyes around that evening. I usually dont have too much of a problem finding the eyes, its trying to move around with all the other boats around. But thats what i get for going out on opener i guess.


----------



## averyghg

ill definitely be on ottertail, gotta start prefishing for it being as im in 3 tourneys on that lake


----------



## shae1986

Excellet, i suppose you are fishing the one the following weekend. We were going to fish it but with my buddy getting a new job and me starting my internship it just wasn't going to work out this year. Good luck in them.


----------



## averyghg

thanks, they're deffinitely getting harder than they were 5-6 years ago, don't know if the people are becoming more knowledgeable or have just been getting more lucky :huh:


----------



## shae1986

Yeah idk i think some people are finially realizing the one big fish it takes to win is coming out of the weeds, more than likly on the windy side of the lake. Its definitly a fun lake to fish.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Probably be hitting one of the numerous lakes around Alexandria. So many good ones, if ones not hitting you just go to the next. Hope on catchin some nice slabs also. The weekends after that probably be hitting the "Dead Sea" for a couple weeks!!


----------



## shae1986

Yeah so many lakes to fish and only so many days to hit them with work and school and all that. Hopefull I can make a trip down to mill lacs and do a little musky walleye combo, but we will see what time does. All ready going to Devils 3-4 times so we will see whats left.


----------



## njsimonson

Leaning toward Big Detroit, as usual, but may go up to the Range for early bass opener. Decisions, decisions... :roll:


----------



## drjongy

Lake Lida for me....otherwise known as the "Dead Sea".


----------



## lvmylabs

Well hopefully next week I will be able to start thinking about chasing Crappies on Soft water in the Cold spring area,

Walleye opener - Park Rapids, maybe the Alex area.

Bass Opener - Alex area, maybe Lobster or the Le Homme Deau Chain

Muskie Opener - Big Detroit

So many bodies of water, so little time.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Nate1983

I think we will be on Mille Lacs.


----------



## deacon

Ottertail, hope the wind does not blow uke: and heaven forbid no snow. :snow:

With the early ice out it could be a great opener!!! Not it is always cold, rainy and windy. Sure beats work.


----------



## shae1986

Yeah usually doesn't matter what the weathers doing, im out there fishing, some people ask why, but they are the people that just dont understand.


----------



## schultz345

ill be at my cabin on Detriot Lake the whole weekend for the opener

:beer:


----------



## shae1986

Excellent, never walleye fished out there, but we chase those muskies around there a lot.


----------



## USAlx50

goin to Mille lacs, known as the "dead sea" to those without a clue. :wink:


----------



## shae1986

HAHA i understand that!! :beer:


----------



## Quackertracker

I will be on Gull Lake chain staying at my sister place on Margret. I return each year to MN. for a month of fishing in MN.


----------



## tumblebuck

Devils Lake, ND


----------



## Flick

The big drink........Mille Lacs

Hopefully there's a couple left after the natives pull their nets uke:


----------



## fargojohnson

F-ing nets. :******:


----------



## PJ

Mille Lacs. Conditions look good and we are blessed with a decent slot this year. See ya at the Blue Goose on Sat nite! :beer:


----------



## R Buker

oahe, Mobridge, SD.


----------



## bigboy56073

Belle at midnight. If nothing biting there Elizabeth and Diamond. No boat so we will be wader fishing. Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Shu

Bassin' in WI


----------



## carp_killer

averyghg said:


> ill definitely be on ottertail, gotta start prefishing for it being as im in 3 tourneys on that lake


you fish the one that deb puts on


----------



## njsimonson

How'd everyone do?

We caught two keepers in the early hours of opener, and stood thigh-deep next to a 50" muskie sitting about a yard away from us for a bit, until I shooed her off. It was spooky in the early morning darkness to be out there next to that beast!

The next day, we caught a slew of crappies in the evening at Long Bridge, maybe 100 between six of us, and kept the few that made 10" for a meal.

Probably the best opener in Minnesota I've ever had. Sunny and nice, had a bonfire, got the boat launched, the tarp on the boat lift, some other projects done at the cabin, ate well, slept well (when I slept) and enjoyed the weekend!

Keep your fingers crossed that BASS OPENER will be that nice! :beer:


----------



## PJ

I caught 4 walleyes on Sat. Biggest was 24 inches. Sun we fished a smaller lake for pike because Mille Lacs was pretty rough. We ended up catching over 30 pike trolling perch colored Shad Raps. Man it never fails.


----------



## USAlx50

My dad and I hit up 20 of em on Sat. on mille lacs. Mostly slot fish with a few bigger ones thrown in. 25.5" and 26" were the biggest. Landed another 9 or 10 on sunday morn.

Sounded like Flick's group caught fish too.

http://www.millelacsresort.com/gallery/may07/STA70387
some we kept for to fry up.
http://www.millelacsresort.com/gallery/may07/P5120047

If anyone is interested in makin a trip to mille lacs Id highly recommend the resort in the links. My uncle/aunt own it and recently sold the bulk of the resort/launch to downsize to 5 units. My uncle wanted to spend more time in the ranger and have more time to BS with the people staying there.


----------



## lvmylabs

We decided to head out a little after 8:00 Sat. night to beat the crowds. When everyone was heading in we were just heading out. Fished Pelican for a little over an hour and put 6 nice fish in the box, while enjoying a gorgeous sunset on Pelican.

Tight lines

Jim


----------



## Flick

Opener was good. On Saturday 6 of us got 60 fish with half of them over 20", and 8 over 25", with the biggest at 27". It was fun having the bigger fish biting, and there were lots of others seen caught. Sunday three of us went out for a couple hours and got 9 fish up to 24". Could have caught fish all day but had to get home for mothers day.

I love my mom but can they please switch it to another weekend? That shyt is unreal!


----------



## schultz345

i was on big DL and between me and 2 of my buddies we caught about 20 walleyes on the bluff shelf, all were below 16 inches though. I caught a northern, and we caught a few sunnies when we were roaming around looking for some walleyes.

I didnt have my fish finder battery cables so it made everything pretty difficult and with the wind we couldnt really move around without my trolling motor with so we were anchored most the day.


----------



## shae1986

Got 18 walleyes on Pelican. Released quite a few nothing huge, one 25 incher and a 23. Good Time good weather.


----------



## goosebusters

We ended up heading to Buffalo Bay on LOW on the Manitoba side. Usually that place is pretty crazy on opening weekend. With gas prices the way they are it was dead. We did really well. Not many eaters though. Released 25", 24" 23.5" and two 22". Came home with two limits though.
[siteimg]7017[/siteimg]


----------



## USAlx50

How can you see?


----------



## djleye

> How can you see?


Now that's funny!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Horker23

two limits, thats funny cause you can only have one limit in the state of minnesota. 1 limit is the same as 1 possesion limit


----------



## goosebusters

Horker23 said:


> two limits, thats funny cause you can only have one limit in the state of minnesota. 1 limit is the same as 1 possesion limit


well good thing we weren't in Minnesota then. Anyways two limits were my old man (one limit) and me (two limits)

I know my hair is ridiculous, I am just trying to grow my mullet out for fall. I am planning on getting some good mullet pics up here soon.


----------

